# NEED HELP, IM ONLY 17 AND ALWAYS CONSTIPATED



## 23600 (Aug 24, 2005)

So I have been battling chronic constipation my whole life but recently things have taken a turn for the worst, my constipation was taking over my life i was extremely tired, unhappy, all because i was only have 1 bowel movement a week! I have tried changing my diet, i have spent $100's of dollars on fiber and #### that doesnt work, i just tried dr naturas colonix pack it was like heaven until i realized the senna herb which is in the tea is dangerous and habit forming and i decided to stop using it, now i feel like **** again the one solution that finally worked is not as good as it seems, im wondering if anyone can help me, im 17 i lift wieghts very fit, started eating alot healthier and for i drink tons and tons of water i just dont understand what the problem is, maybe someone can find me a supplement that is actually safe or identify some causes other than lack of fiber for my condition, i just dont get it anymore...


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

Have you seen a Gastroenterologist? That should be your first step. There may be something anatomically wrong with your colon or small bowel. Best to have it checked out by a medical professional.


----------



## 18723 (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree. See a doctor. I tried Colonix two months ago and was the sickest I have ever been. I just got full of fiber which made me super bloated and not go AT ALL. Here is what I wrote on another post that is really working for me. Radical, but desperate times call for desperate measures:10 years of it...finally something that works!I have the same problem. I thought it might be IBS too, but found out that IBS is always associated with PAIN. If you are not having frequent pain, it is probably not IBS.Here is my routine from years of experimenting:AM:1 peppermint cap (from ..)1 Tbsp. of ground flaxseed mixed with an equal part of yogurt into a paste2 c. water1 liter water enemalots of water all dayPM1 acidopholus cap1 Tbsp. Milk of Magnesia1 c. waterI feel great now. My acne is almost gone. My appetite is back. I am so happy!I think the main key is the water enema. I got an enema bucket from http://www.enemabag.comThese are just ideas after you get testing done and exhaust med ideas, etc. My doc actually told me to do the water enemas. Even the colonoscopy prep did not stimulate my bowels. That was very telling.Feel free to write if you have any questions.Karenfromkansas###sbcglobal.net


----------



## 19781 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi JohnnyTake lots of Psyllium, you probably do anyway. It's great to absorb water if you're loose, or push constipated stools through, if it's swollen by sufficent water, so yes, drink!The one product I've found to gently shift things is OxyOxc, which contains Magnesium peroxide. That made me nervous and I spent ages looking at sites about peroxide treatments, and oxygen and weird stuff, but I was desperate. Anyway, there were no explosions, nothing really, except a comfortable motion. It also claims to shift the 'slag' (left over bits that may be years old and never move!)Have your thyroid levels checked as constipation is also a symptom of low thyroid. Then ask for the actual figure and reference range (their version of 'normal'). If your TSH result is above 2 or 3 you may consider not believing them! IMHO. I'm not alone in this, but my story may not be yours of course. I now take thyroid and the constipation has resolved, without the need for anything now. I struggled with it for 98347694602946years! Good luck!


----------



## 22110 (Sep 18, 2005)

Johnny Boy,I did exactly what you did, but my constipation was not as severe (2 or 3 times a week), but I had it longer..40 years. And I am a fitness and health freak. I went on the DR Natura thing and thought Id found Nirvana (but its a fraud.) But it made me realize the quality of life that I had been missing.I am now taking magnesium citrate with vit B6 and its working!!!!Increase in increments of 200/.day holding doses for 2 days until it works. You may have horrendous gas at first but it will pass, so to speak I am doing well at 600/day but can increase to 1200 as a max if need be.Now one caveat, I've only been having success for a week, so I hope it doesn't fade away like DR Natura...Good Luck


----------



## 16003 (Sep 11, 2005)

Belinda Blackcurrent- what exactly is this OxyOxc stuff? Where do you find it? Does it work quickly? I'm currently deperate for big relief so I'm looking for anything quick and strong...thanks!


----------



## 16063 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,I am experiencing the same problem as you. I have always had really bad constipation so 6 months ago went to my doctor. She didn't really take my problem seriously she did some blood tests prescribed me Duphalac and Surlak. The problem eased for a week of so and then back to the same situation of one bowel movement per week. I started taking flaxseed oil and a supplement from GMC called Colon Care which really worked and my bowel movements increased to 2 to 3 per week. However, for the last month the supplements haven't worked I guess my body has got used to them so I am now back to one bowel movement per week. Last week I made an appointment with another GP and was taken seriously I submitted a stool sample, had blood tests and had a Barium Enema (I get the results this week). I am also scheduled for a colonoscopy in January 06). I am hoping that something can be recommended as its driving me crazy!


----------



## 16063 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry the supplement is from GNC not GMC...


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

If there is nothing physically wrong - could any of it relate to a fear of using the toilet if you are away from home?Since I've got ibs, it used to be bad const like you but I found that I can get rid of it this way but it will give me an unpleasant stomach upset now. However, it might help you to go properly. Give it a try.- abdominal massages (20 clockwise) followed by about 25 excercises where you lie down and then raise your head to touch your knees. I used to have chronic const. too but a glass of water on the hour makes it easier to go and the excercises get things moving - you might have to practise them for a while before it works for you.Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm one of those lucky people who is C & D so I know what you're going through. Lately I've been in the C. I can't really help out because I'm having the same prob. My mom said a doctor told her when I was a baby to put Karo Syrup only a little bit, in my bottle. So why don't you try putting a spoon or two in a drink. I know from past experience a spoon or two of mineral oil is great, it doesn't really have a taste either.


----------



## 14600 (Nov 1, 2005)

This seems to be a very helpful website. I am slightly confused however, so, if someone could help me, it would be appreciated.For the past 5 yrs I've been having reccurent abdominal pain. I can't eat when I get upset--feel like I'm gonna puke.It feels better when I pass gas, and I get a lot of lower abdominal pain. Is this actually IBS? I can't eat spicey stuff, gives me indigestion, upset stomach, diharrea, nausea, gas, icky stuff. But, my stool is often yellow or sometimes,it's normal. I bleed when I wipe, more often when I have been eating lots of Starch, meats, or dairy. And certain types of veggies-- broccoli, bell-peppers, kidney beans, etc. I had a colonosscopy performed, and the doc found little, tiny, red irritation spots in the lining of my large intestines. This was after antibiotic treatment, and my stomach was bleeding a tad. Someone told me the bleeding was because I wasn't takin enough fiber, and so I got osme stuff, and it helped, but I can't take it every day. I'm 18 yrs old. I have pain in my upper, right rib-cage sometimes--especially when I'm hungry or am having indigestion. Help. I'm at a loss. The doctors don't seem to know Jack. My liver and gallbladder have been tested for stones, function, and sludge, but they all turned out fine. Help would be appreciated.All My Love,Jessy


----------



## 14600 (Nov 1, 2005)

I also have LOTS of constipation. Forgot to mention that. My stomach feels all bloated, and I can't gain or lose wieght for ####. I weigh 185 lbs and I am 5' 10" tall. I exercise 3-4 times a week; walking and arobics. I don't know what to do!


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bow.Caterpillar - sounds like the food you're eating is doing you a lot of harm - anything like cabbage, brocolli etc can stir up wind and give stomache pains. Do you drink enough water?When you had your tests did they mention diverticulitis?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Try keeping a food diary, I know it's a drag, but give it a try, it might give you some idea of what could be causing your c. Although it is seldom just one thing. Try mixing steamed vegies with some olive oil, keep drinking plenty of water and excercising. Cook your vegies thouougly, carrots are good. Fruit is good too, just be careful increasing you fruit and vegie intake, go slow at first, going too quickly can cause abdominal pain and gas. Take care.


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

bowlegged_caterpillar... as far as your weight goes, I'm not a personal trainer but I have lost 40 pounds and have kept it off now for two years and I work out on a regular basis. What is your diet like and your work out routine? Get all the water you can in you. Work cardio machines but you also have to put in some weight training for balance. Try and work at least 30min of cardio 4-5 times a week and try eating small meals 4-6 times a day. Try to get protein in every meal and eat slowly and enjoy your food. The number one thing that I think helped me drop weight was eating slowly. It takes you body 20min. to register the food and that fact that your feeding your body. At least this worked for me.Hope this can help you shed some pounds in a healthy way.


----------



## 16365 (Nov 19, 2005)

ahhh don't you just wish u could eat what ever you liked hehe.. when i see people that can i get rather jealous!! ..i'm finally going to see a Gastroenterologist at the hospital on thursday..try and see what they recommend you just want something that will be easy to take and not a hassle..you see i drink lots of water too and i dont drink fizzy or alchool anymore i dont smoke..i have only just started to exercise so see if that makes a difference hehe.. hopefully it will..also eat my all-bran i think its great stuff!! ..as i believe that is the stuff making me go more regular..i dont like taking tablets i believe that ibs should be sorted out with the right diet and exercise..and alot of time as its not going to take over a night to be ok..my stomach has been out of shape for 2years and a half now!!!


----------

